# GAME 73: Celtics (39-33) vs. 76ers (35-37)



## agoo

Q: What do you get after 16 games of Chris Webber teaming with Allen Iverson?










A: Allen Iverson

The Philadelphia 76ers are visiting Boston for a meeting with the Celtics. The Celtics actually won a game Friday night to put them up four games on the Sixers with nine to go. The Sixers are hanging around in the eighth position in the playoffs, but have the Magic and the surging Nets just a game behind them. Chris Webber will be out for this meeting with up to a dozen injures at once, including (but not limited to) a knee injury and a should injury.

The Sixers have been led by Allen Iverson's 30.4 ppg, 7.8 apg, 4.0 rpg, and 2.35 spg. Iverson is first in ppg, second in spg, and fifth in apg, but his 4.6 tpg is also in first place. After Iverson, there's a bit of a drop to Marc Jackson who has played pretty well with 11.7 ppg and 5.2 rpg while shooting 46.5% from the field and 80.8% from the line. Kyle Korver has become an O'Brien favorite as a fairly ridiculous 74.2% of his shots are from beyond the arc. The gentleman from Creighton has averaged 11.3 ppg, 4.5 apg, and 1.24 spg while shooting 40.2% from three. Rookie Andre Iguodala has played 32.4 mpg, which is shocking considering that he's a rookie with Jim O'Brien as a coach. The other AI has averaged 8.8 ppg, 5.6 rpg, and 1.65 spg while shooting 49.4% from the floor. Sam Dalembert has taken on the stopper role, responsible for trying to block a shot when a little fast guy has come off a pick and is now being guarded by Marc Jackson. Dalembert has averaged 7.9 ppg and 7.4 rpg while blocking 1.66 shot a night. Sammy D is shooting at an impressive 53.4% clip, which is only a bit lower than his 59.5% FT shooting. Willie Green has averaged 7.7 ppg, but hits just 36.1% of his shots. Petey's man of dreams, Rodney Rogers joined the Sixers in a move that was discussed on these boards as much as the Webber move. The Round Mound of Next To Nothing has averaged 6.3 ppg and 3.9 rpg in his 16.9 minutes a night.

The 76ers have won both meetings with the Celtics, but those were back in November when Josh Davis put up 19 and Marc Jackson went for 17 in one game and Kenny Thomas went for 12 and 10 in the opener.

Here you have two teams that need to win this game. If the Celtics can take this one, they'll be up five games with just nine left and would be able to pretty much wrap up the division. The Sixers need this one to stay ahead of New Jersey and Orlando (who are fading), as well as keeping the Celtics within reach for the division crown.


----------



## Al Jefferson

*Re: GAME 73: Celtics (39-30) vs. 76ers*

Webber is out this game also.
So like I said in the other post.
We got a good shot at this one "IF" we play good D and Rebound.

PdP


----------



## agoo

*Re: GAME 73: Celtics (39-30) vs. 76ers*

Webber out is going to hurt the Sixer. However, Allen Iverson, as has been long established, can pretty much win a game on his own whenever he gets the chance. The Celtics will need to get hot early and not let Iverson think he can win this one.


----------



## kamego

*Re: GAME 73: Celtics (39-30) vs. 76ers*

Double team AI and keep him under 30 points. If he blows up for a big game anything can/will happen


----------



## Richie Rich

i cant believe its down to the last 10 games of the year...sigh


----------



## Premier

Richie Rich said:


> i cant believe its down to the last 10 games of the year...sigh


Playoffs. :banana:


----------



## Richie Rich

Premier said:


> Playoffs. :banana:



lol o i know, so much more exciting than reg. season...i cannot wait...PLUS i get to see the philly game tomorrow cuz itz on nat'l TV:king:


----------



## Premier

AI strained Groin... vs. Mavs


----------



## agoo

Premier said:


> AI strained Groin... vs. Mavs


To be honest, I don't think that will make a bit of difference. Allen Iverson is one of the biggest warriors in sports. If he wants to, he can still drop 40 or 50 in this matchup.

Also, a reminder that this game will be on at 1:00 tomorrow.


----------



## Petey

agoo101284 said:


> Also, a reminder that this game will be on at 1:00 tomorrow.


Woohoo!

I'll be watching. Beat their rears guys.

-Petey


----------



## KingHandles

This game will almost make us or break us, also this game means alot for New Jersey, they only trail Philly buy 1 game I belive maybe a half. If we beat them they might just loose thier playoff contention unless they win and NJ looses alot. 

I would like to see Marcus get alot of minutes in this game so I can tell all the Philly fans in my school Ai got shut down by a 2nd year player. :gbanana: Do you think AI can keep up with Marcus? Or Allen?

I also think it was funny after last nights game Mike and Tom were interviewing Ricky and they asked who he wanted in the playoffs and he said "Oh I want Clevelend" He will have a good series if we match up with them. Being a former Cavalier.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

how many more games until we clinch a playoff spot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Let AI score his points, Boston will just have to make sure no one else steps up. If they don't allow anyone else to be the hero, they'll win.


----------



## agoo

Webber may play Sunday. 



> Original estimates called for Webber to be sidelined for seven to 10 days, which would mean three to five games.
> 
> A Sixers source said there's even an "outside chance" Webber could play Sunday in Boston, although that appears to be a long shot. It's more likely that he'll be back for Wednesday's home game against the Bobcats.[/qupte]
> 
> An "outside chance"? That could be a problem. However, one must consider that it is Chris Webber we're talking about. Not exactly the best track record there.


----------



## whiterhino

If there has been a "must win" game this season this is the one. Great game thread Agoo.

OT Welcome Aqua and Premier...didn't see a post on that :biggrin:


----------



## LakerLunatic

This game is going to be competitive, and both teams really need it, im actually getting up early for this one, so philly better not STINK!


----------



## lempbizkit

Does anyone know if this game is gonna be in HD? ABC hasn't been showing games in HD, but the cameras should already be setup at the Fleet. And ABC's website is terrible and gives no information.


----------



## Premier

lempbizkit said:


> Does anyone know if this game is gonna be in HD? ABC hasn't been showing games in HD, but the cameras should already be setup at the Fleet. And ABC's website is terrible and gives no information.


I don't think so. I think HD only comes with the Comcast Digital Cable version of FSNE.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

lempbizkit said:


> Does anyone know if this game is gonna be in HD? ABC hasn't been showing games in HD, but the cameras should already be setup at the Fleet. And ABC's website is terrible and gives no information.


ABC brings theyre own cameras so no i dont think so


----------



## lempbizkit

Thanks guys, its weird that ABC doesn't show the games in HD since ESPN does, hopefully they do for the playoffs.

In other news, Antoine might not play?

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=76334



> An MRI taken on Antoine Walker [news]'s left knee yesterday revealed what the Celtics medical staff suspected - that the forward is suffering from a deep bone bruise that leaves his availability for today's game against Philadelphia uncertain.
> 
> Doc Rivers said Walker's status will be a gametime decision. Walker suffered the injury in the Celtics' 116-100 win over the Hawks in Atlanta.
> 
> ``We'll see, but I just don't know,'' the Celtics coach said after yesterday's practice.


----------



## aquaitious

lempbizkit said:


> Thanks guys, its weird that ABC doesn't show the games in HD since ESPN does, hopefully they do for the playoffs.
> 
> In other news, Antoine might not play?
> 
> http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=76334



Antoine's a warrior and he'll probably play, but I'd LOVE to see Perkins get his first start. Oh man, I'm just Perked up about this game.


----------



## LX

I wish the game was on FSNE. The ABC announcers usually blow big stuff.


----------



## Premier

> In addition to Webber being hurt, guard Allen Iverson is bothered by a groin ailment, one of several injuries he has had to deal with this season. Iverson was scheduled to be evaluated on Saturday after being hobbled during the second quarter of the loss to the Mavs.
> 
> The Celtics are also banged up as Walker sustained a bruised right knee when he collided with Royal Ivey during the second half Friday night. He was slated for medical attention Saturday as well.


Royal Ivey: :curse:


----------



## TONYALLEN42

walker isent playing


----------



## Premier

Antoine Walker is out. Mark Blount is starting, not Kendrick Perkins or Al Jefferson.


----------



## Premier

Rodney Rogers hits a three.
Gary Payton miss; Mark Blount offensive rebound.
Tony Allen miss; Tony Allenn offensive rebound.
Allen Iverson layup.

Pierce steal off a bad Allen Iverson pass.
Blount backdoor to Allen. Miss. Allen gets an offensive rebound.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

6th man of the year (Ricky Davis) comes off the bench for TA


----------



## aquaitious

Well I'm officially dissapointed. If you're going to praise Perkins this much, and say he's going to start and not Blount, then why in the world would you start Blount?

Damnit Doc, don't lie and get my hopes up.

After a awful start (Allen missed like 20 shots) the C's take a timeout.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

20% FG for the celts :no:....


----------



## TONYALLEN42

nice block by ricky


----------



## aquaitious

Pierce loses the ball, Krover for the layup--no Davis rejects him from behind.

We're totally out of it. Kyle Krover is shutting us down.

We're lucky they're not getting in their open 3s. We're the worst perimeter defending team.


----------



## Premier

Good block by Ricky on a Korver layup right after Igoudala made a tremendous pass (after stripping the ball from Pierce).


----------



## aquaitious

Davis just missed 2 free throws, I don't think that has happened all season.

Pierce with a horrible pass to Ricky, but Ricky gets it and gets fouled.


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis and Rodney Rogers go down on a fast break collision.

The ABC announcers aren't too bright. Have you seen Ricky Davis' defense the last two years.


----------



## Premier

Iverson with a three. Philly up 12 (20-8)


----------



## aquaitious

What a block by Dalembert.

Payton can't do anything right today. He just missed two layups.

Perkins, anyone? Al? I'd put them both in right now. Blount and Reaf aren't doing much.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Perk Is In!!!


----------



## Premier

Perk is in.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

nice lay in by pierce


----------



## aquaitious

Great, it's Paul ball time.


----------



## aquaitious

Anyone else missing Walker? Just a bit?


----------



## aquaitious

haha, Toine is yelling at them, as is Doc. Nice.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

this is redicilus, were down 22 points in the 1st quarter


----------



## Premier

Are you kidding me? Davis with a three. Down 22.


----------



## aquaitious

That was a offensive foul/loose ball foul. He pushed Al out of the way.

Now our Davis just answered with a 2.


----------



## lempbizkit

What a fantastic quarter. Or not.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

down 25, philly has the ball


----------



## TONYALLEN42

we need a couple big dunks to get the croud louder and make a come back....


----------



## aquaitious

We got them just where we want them.

Jefferson is taking it inside. Nice to know. Perkins is hitting the boards too.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

i think if we keep Big Al in the game we'll see his true talent :yes:


----------



## aquaitious

We're starting to show signs of life. But that was a BS call. No one touched him.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

H U G E dunk by big al!!!


----------



## aquaitious

What A Block By Perkins.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

big block by perk!!!


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Jefferson w. a block too


----------



## Premier

Perkins with a block. Wait...another block! That's three.


----------



## aquaitious

Perk and Al are doing very well, especially on defense.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

bunch of misses, then perk finishes it in w. a nice tip in


----------



## Premier

Jefferson and Perkins with about six offensive rebounds in the last offensive possession resulting in two points. I love it!


----------



## Petey

OMG... What is going on? I just got here... 42-20, 76ers w/ 7+ left in the 2nd?

-Petey


----------



## TONYALLEN42

perk is benched


----------



## Premier

Petey said:


> OMG... What is going on? I just got here... 42-20, 76ers w/ 7+ left in the 2nd?
> 
> -Petey


We're shooting 25%


----------



## TONYALLEN42

pierce w/ the jumper now down 20, and this crowed is back in the game


----------



## LX

Rodney Rogers!

With the airball...


----------



## aquaitious

We look lost out there. But starting to play better.


----------



## aquaitious

Al and Perk have done a great job. Pierce needs to get into this game. He has what? 5 TO's already?


----------



## Premier

Pennsylvania Gov singing :rofl:


----------



## TONYALLEN42

pierce hits 2 FT's down 18


----------



## TONYALLEN42

looked like a travel to me....


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Pennsylvania Gov singing :rofl:


How about the jersey numbers? 24 and 21. haha.


----------



## Premier

Dalembert with a layup and a foul. 

Lafrentz for three!


----------



## aquaitious

Reaf for 3.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

raef w. the 3 down 17, crowd it into it


----------



## Premier

Someone tell Pierce to stop shooting.


----------



## aquaitious

Rodney answers. And Pierce sucks.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Someone tell Pierce to stop shooting.


He needs to take it to the hoop. That's when he's at his best.

DAVIS FOR 3.


----------



## Premier

Ricky for three!


----------



## TONYALLEN42

ricky d w. the 3 down 16 now


----------



## Premier

:rofl: Ricky Davis one on four and he draws a layup.


----------



## aquaitious

Steal by Celtics, Davis goes to line.

The crowd is getting into it. Down by 14.


----------



## aquaitious

Pierce with another bad shot, but thankfully AI makes a bad pass and Dalemb turns it over.

Time out Philly. Down 14, let's try to make it into single digits.


----------



## Premier

Pierce needs to stop shooting. Play Tony Allen and Marcus Banks.


----------



## KingHandles

Thats wasnt the time for a 3, But I still love paul the celtics and this game. We comin baby!!!

Pierce will come along soon...


----------



## Premier

Ricky for two. Down 12.

Lafrentz with a block and then Dalembert travels.

The crowd is really into it.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

did anyone hear or does anyone exactly why antoine isn't playing???


----------



## aquaitious

haha, Bill Walton: I had Steve Nash as the MVP, now I'm Changing it to Antoine Walker.

Davis for 2, down by 12.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

blocked by raef, traveling by the dalembert!!


----------



## aquaitious

Bsktbllplayr25 said:


> did anyone hear or does anyone exactly why antoine isn't playing???



He injured his knee vs Atlanta. And both his fingersa re jammed.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

traveling by AI!!


----------



## aquaitious

What is Pierce doing? Davis with a nice try to block AI's shot.

And here is the quote of the year, PAYTON WITH NICE DEFENSE.


----------



## Premier

RICKY with a three!...

...and airballs another.

Pierce with an assist.


----------



## aquaitious

Davis For 6th Man Of The Year.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

nice feed by pierce to GP inside


----------



## Premier

Pierce finally makes one (a three)!


----------



## TONYALLEN42

pierce for 3!!! down 10 at the half but were coming back


----------



## KingHandles

Who says this is the best 2nd quarter comback this year?

:gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## TONYALLEN42

ricky has 16 at the half!!! aka the 6th man of the year


----------



## aquaitious

WestSydeBalla said:


> Who says this is the best 2nd quarter comback this year?
> 
> :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana:



Yup, down by 28 to down by 10. I like our chances now. hehe.


----------



## Petey

26 down in the 1st, Celtics cut it to 10? Ricky Davis is the 6th man of the year.

Sweet AI has 5 assists already too!

-Petey


----------



## The Future7

That was a nice second quarter for the Celtics cutting the lead to 10 using great defense.


----------



## aquaitious

Antoine Walker to Paul: Come on man, you have a ROOKIE ON YOU.


----------



## Premier

Pierce with a nice fall-away two. Down 8. 

Foul on Raef.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

steal by pierce


----------



## TONYALLEN42

they need a 3


----------



## TONYALLEN42

steal by pierce foul on raef


----------



## aquaitious

We can't start loosing it now.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

foul on igudala


----------



## TONYALLEN42

pierce misses both :no:


----------



## TONYALLEN42

4th foul on igudala :biggrin: give it to pierce now


----------



## TONYALLEN42

6ers back up 16


----------



## Premier

Korver with a three. Down 17. 

Play Banks, Allen, Jefferson, Perk, and Davis.


----------



## schub

Celts' need Pierce to get it going with Iguodala out.


----------



## KingHandles

Im so proud of Perk...Now is not the time for loosing the game...COME ON GREEN!!


----------



## TONYALLEN42

nice dish by davis to raef


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis with a nice spin move, then dumps it off to Lafrentz for an easy layup.

Pierce and a foul. Misses the foul shot.

Ricky Davis with another two. Down 9?


----------



## aquaitious

And 1.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

A N D 1!!!! that was amazing


----------



## TONYALLEN42

dunk by ricky!!!


----------



## Petey

Rodney Rogers for the loose ball!!!

I love that man!

Pierce hits and 1!

Celtics down 11, 5+ left in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## KingHandles

LoL I just flipped my desk over on that shot...But gotta get the freebies


----------



## KingHandles

Man were all into this game huh...Posting Krazy!!! LOL gotta love the Celtics fans :cheers:


----------



## TONYALLEN42

only down 9 now


----------



## Piston-PiercePower

Hey guys.

Someone PLEASE recap what's been going on! Checking the courtside live... 38-13 in the first quarter?!

Why isn't Walker playing?


----------



## aquaitious

Offenseive foul. YES


----------



## aquaitious

Pierce for 3.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

pierce for 2 down 7!!!


----------



## Premier

Pierce with a three!


----------



## Petey

PP with a 3!

Celtics down 6!

-Petey


----------



## KingHandles

Walker is out with a bruised knee and messed up fingers


----------



## Turkish Delight

Wow Ricky Davis with 18 off the bench?


----------



## KingHandles

P2 last shot was a 2 foot on the line


----------



## TONYALLEN42

AI for 3


----------



## Premier

Iverson responds with a three. Down 10.


----------



## aquaitious

Piston-PiercePower said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Someone PLEASE recap what's been going on! Checking the courtside live... 38-13 in the first quarter?!
> 
> Why isn't Walker playing?



We started out horrible, we put in the B-UNIT. and they got energy into us. Then the first unit came in and they got us back in.

Toine's injured. C's playing great.


----------



## Piston-PiercePower

aquaitious said:


> We started out horrible, we put in the B-UNIT. and they got energy into us. Then the first unit came in and they got us back in.
> 
> Toine's injured. C's playing great.


Alright, thanks man.

Down 10. GRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

ricky d hits both


----------



## KingHandles

How many people here severly dislike Korver?

I DO


----------



## TONYALLEN42

nice pass by gp!!!


----------



## KingHandles

WHAT A LOOK thats what we need him for the playoofs for


----------



## TONYALLEN42

nice shot by AI


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Big Al hits both


----------



## aquaitious

TONYALLEN42 said:


> Big Al hits both


That is big for a young guy to do.

That was a BS call on Ricky. Ai fell by himself.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

And 1 For Big Al!!


----------



## aquaitious

AND 1 for Big Al.


----------



## KingHandles

Big Al Is My Idle!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquaitious

Nice try by Banks, so close.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

i cant believe this we're only down 4 now


----------



## Premier

Jefferson, and one!


----------



## TONYALLEN42

the clock stopped!!!!


----------



## Premier

What a terrible call. How do you commit a blocking foul in the perimeter?


----------



## TONYALLEN42

AI misses 1 and hits the other


----------



## aquaitious

Ricky D. Down 3.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Ricky Davis Hits The Shot Were Only Down *3*


----------



## Petey

Davis = monster...

3!!!

Celtics down only 3 now.

So... in 2 quarters they made up 23 points.

Amazing.

-Petey


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis is the sixth man of the year.


----------



## aquaitious

We're turning this game around 180 degrees.


----------



## aquaitious

Petey said:


> Davis = monster...
> 
> 3!!!
> 
> Celtics down only 3 now.
> 
> So... in 2 quarters they made up 23 points.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> -Petey


I'm sure you guys are loving it too. 

GO CELTICS.

Ricky Davis is the 6th man of the year. PERIOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TONYALLEN42

foul on big al... looked like all ball


----------



## TONYALLEN42

igudala hits one and misses one


----------



## TONYALLEN42

they cant rebound!!


----------



## Premier

What a dunk by Igoudala! Wow.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

what the :curse: is happining


----------



## KingHandles

Panicking


----------



## TONYALLEN42

raef misses the 3....


----------



## fruitcake

go celtics!!!!


----------



## TONYALLEN42

nice FG by ricky d, 24 points for the 6th man of the year


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis with another two. That's 24 in all.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

AI hits both


----------



## TONYALLEN42

down 9.......:curse:


----------



## Petey

Stop the bleeding.... stop the bleeding guys.

-Petey


----------



## Premier

Igoudala with another great dunk.


----------



## Petey

Down 7, Iggy with the steal, up 9...

He is a great defender.

-Petey


----------



## TONYALLEN42

ricky w. a clutch 3!!


----------



## Premier

Ricky with another three. 27 total.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Big Al comes in for Raef


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Pierce hits both


----------



## aquaitious

Reaf cost us 4 points, 2 breakaways.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

foul, jefferson goes to the line for 2


----------



## aquaitious

Down 6 with Al at the line for 2. 5+ minutes to go.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

jefferson hits both. he has 10 points in 10 mins.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

nice fade away by pierce


----------



## TONYALLEN42

blount with a big FG down 4


----------



## Petey

Celtics down 4, Pierce w/ 21 now.

AI pushes it to 6, 32 now?

Dalembert w/ a big block.

Blount with the bucket... Back and forth now.

-Petey


----------



## TONYALLEN42

jefferson fouls out....:no:


----------



## KingHandles

Al Out We Want Perkins
!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Jefferson fouled out...



-Petey


----------



## Premier

****. 22 turnovers. Down by 8. Not looking good.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

down 8..........


----------



## TONYALLEN42

and 1 for GP


----------



## Premier

Payton, and one.


----------



## Petey

21 turn overs for the Celtics?

Amazing fire power even without Walker they are still in this.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious

We still have an outside chance. I want the ball in Ricky's hands, not Pauls. Not even close to Pauls, he's had 7 or so TO's today.


----------



## KingHandles

Can we still do it? My hopes are slowly decresing but I have faith...Please I dont wanna bleed green tonight!!!


----------



## TONYALLEN42

GP hits the FT down 5


----------



## TONYALLEN42

payton to blount, blount to the backet, down 3


----------



## Premier

Down three!


----------



## Petey

Rogers misses a big 3, Blount hits, 3 point game. YES YES YES!

-Petey


----------



## TONYALLEN42

and 1 for pierce!!! amazing...


----------



## aquaitious

And One By Pierce. Wow


----------



## Premier

Pierce, and one!


----------



## KingHandles

P2 Baby!!!!!!!!!clutch


----------



## Petey

Sorry, PP hits and the foul... Has a chance to bring the game to 2.

:gopray:

-Petey


----------



## Petey

OMG, PP misses, and it's his 5th miss of the day.

AI just hits, 5 point game...

-Petey


----------



## TONYALLEN42

:curse: down 5 with 22 seconds on the clock


----------



## LX

PP never misses this many free throws. He makes an utterly ridiculously lucky shot, then bricks the free throw? *sighs*


----------



## TONYALLEN42

game over.... whatta heart break


----------



## Petey

Damnit... PP with a 3 too late.

97-93, 6ers.

-Petey


----------



## Premier

Ricky with a technical. Game over.

ABC announcers need to get a clue. Ricky Davis gave it everything he got and they cite his attitude problems. They were on him the entire game.

*Philadelphia 76ers STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Iverson, PG</td><td align="right">44</td><td align="center">12-28</td><td align="center">3-8</td><td align="center">11-14</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">38</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Dalembert, C</td><td align="right">38</td><td align="center">8-17</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">18</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Iguodala, SG</td><td align="right">33</td><td align="center">4-9</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Korver, SF</td><td align="right">31</td><td align="center">3-10</td><td align="center">1-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Rogers, SF</td><td align="right">25</td><td align="center">4-11</td><td align="center">2-8</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. McKie, PG</td><td align="right">26</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Jackson, C</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">1-8</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">4-4</td><td align="righy">4</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Davis, SF</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">3-8</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Salmons, SG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">C. Webber, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">W. Green, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">K. Ollie, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*35-96*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*8-32*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*19-26*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">17</td><td class="bg4" align="right">51</td><td class="bg4" align="right">21</td><td class="bg4" align="right">12</td><td class="bg4" align="right">19</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">26</td><td class="bg4" align="right">97</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">36.5%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">25.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">73.1%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Team Rebounds* - 10</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Defensive 3-second violations* - 1</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Points Off Turnovers* - 28</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Fastbreak Points* - 20</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Points In The Paint* - 40</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Second Chance Points* - 12</td></tr></tbody></table>


<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">43</td><td align="center">9-20</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">6-11</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">13</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">26</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">37</td><td align="center">2-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">37</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">34</td><td align="center">5-11</td><td align="center">2-6</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">13</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">14</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">1-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">41</td><td align="center">8-20</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">8-10</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">27</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">13</td><td align="center">2-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">6-7</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">D. West, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*31-79*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*7-16*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*24-33*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">16</td><td class="bg4" align="right">56</td><td class="bg4" align="right">20</td><td class="bg4" align="right">22</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">21</td><td class="bg4" align="right">93</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">39.2%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">43.8%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">72.7%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Team Rebounds* - 8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Defensive 3-second violations* - 1</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Points Off Turnovers* - 15</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Fastbreak Points* - 9</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Points In The Paint* - 30</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Second Chance Points* - 12</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## KingHandles

i would ounce again like to thank the refferes for playing a big part in our loss  Live to fight another day :cheers:


----------



## aquaitious

97-93 is your final score.

Paul did everything wrong that Antoine is always doing. Shooting a low %, can't hit free throws, and turns the ball over way too much.


----------



## KingHandles

Premier said:


> Ricky with a technical. Game over.
> 
> ABC announcers need to get a clue. Ricky Davis gave it everything he got and they cite his attitude problems. They were on him the entire game.


Thats the reason I dislike other networks...No respect for the Celtics...Never have Never will probably :curse:


----------



## TONYALLEN42

well they had a good run, ya'll dont forget to watch the sox game tonight hopefully the outcome to that game will be better then this one


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Ricky with a technical. Game over.
> 
> ABC announcers need to get a clue. Ricky Davis gave it everything he got and they cite his attitude problems. They were on him the entire game.



It's funny, they do one game of the Celtics and all of a sudden they know the team inside-out. 

Idiots, they have no clue what they're talking about. They kept on saying Jefferson is always playing down the stretch while in fact the guy hasn't been even playing that much for a month now. 

And they kept on talking about how Perkins is playing major minutes for the club. Right....


----------



## KingHandles

Were underdogs...I cant wait to see how many ignerent people jump on our bandwagon when we are killing people in the playoffs....


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

great effort today by the C's to get back into this one, big time comeback, but unfortunatly didn't have enough left in the tank to complete it, and it is a dissapointing loss i think but we should be able to bounce back.. and as for the annoucers i really got sick of them bashing davis too, i think if we had antoine in this game today then we win it for sure.. but i hope he is back for the next game.


----------



## BackwoodsBum

Is anyone else disgusted with the way Pierce has been playing lately. Walker has taken a lot of heat for his play lately, but to me Pierce has been absolutely killing this team. Pathetic shot choice, ridiculous turnovers, too much dribbling around, etc. Today's game was the best example I've seen of why I can't stand Pierce. Iggy made Pierce his ***** for nearly the whole game, and when they C's were down big Pierce is on the bench laughing :curse: If I were Doc I would have sent his sorry *** to the locker room and let the guys that wanted to win play. Sure he hit some lucky shots late in the game, but he choked at the line. Guys like Davis, Perkins, Jefferson, Banks, and Allen were busting their tails out there and even Raef and Payton were hustling. Blount was his usual stiff self and shouldn't have even been on the floor. I know there are a lot of Paul Pierce fans on this board and I'm sorry if I piss anyone off, but I'm hoping and praying that Ainge can dump him on somebody this summer and build this team around the young guys with heart.


----------



## Al Jefferson

The Abc announcers were horrible.
Even when we were down by like 20 in the first.
They came back on and said "The Celtics are going great to start the game"
I'm like uhhhh no we're not lol..

Pierce was a big part in that comeback.
I agree in the opening stages of the game he made stupid decisions with the ball. But he's only human.
I honestly thought we had this one. God Iverson is good, But the ref's really need to learn to call the game right. You could blow in Ai's ear and get a foul called on ya. 

Thank you Doc for letting us see the future.
Big Al and Kendrick !!!!!!!!!! Those two played awesome.

PdP


----------



## KingHandles

BackwoodsBum said:


> Is anyone else disgusted with the way Pierce has been playing lately


No...I thought he had a bad game and just couldnt shake it, but all and all I am very comfortable with Pierce having the ball, Just a bad game today. Its not like he is doing horrible. 1-10 Performane wise I give him an 8 as of the past few games...


----------



## Truth34

*Positives, Negatives*

If anyone thinks this team is going to make it past the first round of the playoffs, they're kidding themselves. How do you not get up for this game? Embarassing.

I think the good news is that Jefferson and Perkins got to play some important minutes, and I think they fared pretty well considering.

The turnovers were the difference. Some of the passes and shot selection (Pierce, Davis) got the Sixers out and running.

I agree that the refs gave Iverson some serious phantom calls, but the Celtics didn't come to play, and a 26 point deficit is nearly impossible to come back from. They lost the game in the first 8 minutes.

I hope that the Celtics continue to give minutes to Banks, Perkins and Jefferson and try to refine the running game some. 

Whether or not they resign Walker, they have two young power players who are compelling, to say the least. I am very impressed with Kendrick Perkins over the past 4 games.


----------



## KingHandles

We will definatly get past the first round of the playoffs...


----------



## TONYALLEN42

WestSydeBalla said:


> We will definatly get past the first round of the playoffs...


i wouldnt say that yet, if we have home court then he have a good chance but if clevland has home thats a different story. the cavs have the 5th best home record in the NBA.


----------



## KingHandles

Im not worried about cleveland, we might draw Indiana. But if we do happen to get Cleveland Ricky will elevate his game, and the thought of that gives me shivers...


----------



## lempbizkit

*Re: Positives, Negatives*



Truth34 said:


> If anyone thinks this team is going to make it past the first round of the playoffs, they're kidding themselves. How do you not get up for this game? Embarassing.


The team that was out there today was the same middle of the road team from before the Antoine trade. Antoine would have been a big help today, I'm not saying they would have won but a 25 point 1st quarter deficit probably wouldn't have happened. You just can't get into a hole like that and win without no mistakes the rest of the way. With Antoine back in the lineup I see no reason why the team can't win a round or two in the playoffs.


----------



## Al Jefferson

Today's game showed me how much Antoine means to this team.
Al Jefferson god, Just seeing this kid out there. Just gives me goosebumps. 
He's gonna be something. Perkin's will be a defensive stopper. 

Even though most of the stuff in this game was negative.
Our youngsters showed us some positives.

We'll make it to the 2nd round in the Playoff's.. That's when you see "The Truth" 

PdP


----------



## KingHandles

I say we make the eastern finals...Well probably be matched up with Miami {If we go that far} or something so unless we go ALL OUT and show tons and tons of heart thats where we will be stopped.{Miracles do happen} :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Truth34

*Re: GAME 73: Celtics (39-33) vs 76ers (35-37)*

I admire all of your optimism, but the fact remains: How in the heck do you not bring heart and soul into a NATIONALLY TELEVISED game against your biggest divisional rival, a team that has kicked your *** already twice that season?

36-10 in the first quarter? How does that happen?

A team, this late in the season, that is that flat in a game of that magnitude might not even make the playoffs. If we do, we certainly won't win.

I think Doc needs to light a fire under some guys' arses, and fast.


----------

